# bright red blood 7 hrs after ET... help!



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

Had 2 embryos transferred this afternoon, it went well, no problems no pain etc etc. I've been slobbing on the sofa since I got home. Just went to the loo and there's bright red blood, not just spotting but a reasonable amount   
Anyone else had this?? I'm terrified it's all over. I'll be gutted as I only had two eggs fertilise from 7 collected. One was a 4 cel grade 1 absolutely perfect, the other a4 cell grade 4 so not so good.
I'm 42 and getting weary of this now


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

could just be from ec lovey (((((hugs))))))


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hello saragh, 
I think thats nothing to worry about,
the same thing happened to me and i got a shock,
i had it for a few days just rest as much as you can and take things easy  no hot baths no lifting etc
hope your 2ww goes by quickley and that you get a BFP


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks girls, I hope you're right and it's just from the EC. Think I'm staying on the sofa for the next 2 weeks!
Congrats on your bfp Michelleag


----------

